# الفزعة يا أخوانا المسلمين و العرب.. استشارة اتصالات عاجله للثورة السورية



## ibndaraa (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني..
أرجو منكم المساعدة و أن لا تبخلوا يا إخواني علينا بالمشورة .. و بالأخص اخواني مهندسين الاتصالات ..

نريد شراء أجهزة اتصال للتواصل بين الناشطين بالداخل بين بعض و مع العالم الخارجي .. بحيث ان شبكات الموبايل المحلية مراقبة تماما و قادرون على تعقب اخواني الناشطين.. 
هل من أجهزة أو تقنية معينة تؤدي هذا الغرض .. لا يهم السعر .. المطلوب بكل وضوح.
1- اتصالات داخلية 
2- اتصالات دولية و انترنت 
3- لا تستطيع عناصر الأمن التنصت على المكالمات
4- لا تستطيع عناصر الأمن تحديد الأماكن .

أرجو منكم الرد بسرعة .. فكما جميعكم يشاهد الوضع لا يحتمل التأخير أبداً.. ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفاً و جزاكم الله كل خير...


----------



## الشماخ (20 مارس 2012)

ارجوا المساعدة من اخواننا مهندسين الاتصالات ويحتسبوها عند الله


----------



## منذر محمد سلامه (24 يناير 2013)

والله يا اخي كل الشبكات اللاسلكيه معرضه للاختراق بكل سهوله..
ما عليكم الا بالشبكة الأرضية برغم صعوبة التركيب.. والله يوفقكم وينصركم


----------

